# Man turns his house into Indoor Cat Playland



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow!  These are some spoiled kitties.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

That was so cool. Yes, cats love to be up high and the house was so beautiful, too.


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2018)

As they say:  Dogs have owners. Cats have....staff....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2018)

Cat heaven!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 29, 2018)

Now there...is a good-hearted man!. How lucky his  cats are to have such a caring owner.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

jujube said:


> As they say:  Dogs have owners. Cats have....staff....


That's for sure!


----------



## Lara (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow 15 cats and 22 litter boxes...yet they keep the smell and cat hair under complete control. It's interesting! I liked the idea of the little cat door with the shark teeth that would scratch their backs as they walked through. So nice they were always thinking of the cats.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2018)

I also liked the little shark teeth door.  Too cute.


----------

